# Elektronikas pamati >  mikrofona preamplifier DIY

## Arnolds22

Sveiki biedri! 

Kamēr citi buras pa klubu dzērienu kartēm es buros jau labu laiku kāpēc nedarbojas mans ķīnas mikrofona preamplifiers. Nopirku šo kit - http://www.ebay.de/itm/151282254222?...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT ar ideju, uzlabot savu esošo mic kapsulu izejas līmeni, jo šobrīd tās ieraksta tik klusu!

Saņēmu kit, visu salodēju, pieslēdzu barošanu bet no mic nāk dūkoņa kartes ierakstā, ne mazākā ieraksta, pieslēdzu mic pa taisno kartei, viss ok, ieraksta kā iepriekš klusu, pamēģināju preamp abus kanālus, gan L gan R, nekā tas pats, gan ar "J" jumper, gan bez, pārgāju visus elementus, liekas, viss ok. Varbūt kāds redz, kur ir problēma ?

Salodētais veikums - http://www.bildites.lv/images/my9ib7dgvbkl51pnf5ye.jpg
shēma http://s1107.photobucket.com/user/Su...matic.png.html

Lielais paldies.!

----------


## Isegrim

Kurš bez shēmas izzīlēs, ko tu tur esi salodējis? Kas tas par tupu miķi, ka skaņas kartes jutības nepietiek? Pamēģini citu mikrofonu skaidrības ieviešanai.

----------


## Arnolds22

Shēma ir ebay linkā, Tavai ērtībai pienienoju atsevišķi!

Mic kapsulai nav ne vainas, jo izmantojot zoom h1 mic ieeju kasula darbojas ok, vienkārši PC skaņas kartes ieeja nav tik laba!

----------


## Didzis

Ja kapsula ir elektretais mikrofons, tad tai vajag barošanu. Tavā shēmā es to neredzu.

----------


## Isegrim

Viens tranzistors kopemitera slēgumā principā nevar sūdus taisīt. Tomēr pamēri tam spriegumus C, B, E pret GND, pārliecinies, ka esi pareizi ielodējis.  Ar īsslēgtu ieeju arī dūc? Tie 12 V barošanā ir tīri no pulsācijām u.c. _šļuras_, no tiem nevar būt tas troksnis? Akumulatoru baterija vieš skaidrību. Vispār tam preampam jābūt ekrānā, zemēšanas un ekranēšanas principi jāievēro. Bet papriekšu dabū normālu signālu. Pamēģini ģeneratoru mikrofona vietā (ja nav dzelža, novelc kādu ģeneratora softu). Pastiprinājumu tādam brīnumam nevajadzētu vairāk par 6 dB, ja vien tas mikrofons nav pēdējais sūds. Ko tas pieminētais _džampers_ tur dara? Es tādu neredzu. 
P.S. Didzi, tur īpaši uzsvērts - preamps *dinamiskajam* mikrofonam.

----------


## Arnolds22

Mikrofona kapsulas ir šādas - http://www.ebay.de/itm/10X-2-Pin-Rou...item2c7ed881f4

Jumper ir zem mic ieejām, pārdevējs raksta, ja lietto vienu mic, tad izmanto jumper, ja divus mic, tad bez jumper!

Mēģināju ar 9v baterīju, ko var lietot pēc pārdevēja info, tas pats.

----------


## Isegrim

Didzis pareizi uzminēja - šī ir elektreta kapsula. Izpēti, kā tā barojas! Bet preampam tāpat jāfunkcionē neatkarīgi no mikrofona.

----------


## krabis

> Mikrofona kapsulas ir šādas - http://www.ebay.de/itm/10X-2-Pin-Rou...item2c7ed881f4


 Tas ir elektretais mikrofons un vinjam vajag baroshanu kaa jau Didzis teica

----------


## Arnolds22

Tad šādu vēl nepieciešams uztaisīt - 


Vakarā atkal pieķeršos un izpildīšu Isegrim #5 ieteikumus!

----------


## krabis

Vis vienkaarshaak buutu panjemt 10 kom rezistoru un uzlodeet skanju kartei no +5v uz ieeju, tad tas mikrofons straadaatu arii bez taa preampa

----------


## Arnolds22

nav jau tai kartei tie 5v, bet gan knapi 2v.

No šīs lapa jau skatījos risinājumus, bet neviens nedeva rezultātu!
http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronic...microphone.php

----------


## krabis

> nav jau tai kartei tie 5v, bet gan knapi 2v.
> 
> No šīs lapa jau skatījos risinājumus, bet neviens nedeva rezultātu!
> http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronic...microphone.php


 Tieshi taa kaa shajaa linkaa arii ir jaadara. Skanju karte barojas ar 5 voltiem, no turienes arii panjem

----------


## Arnolds22

Domāji šo ?

----------


## JDat

Kā darbojas tevis ieliktā pēdējā shēma?

----------


## JDat

Kas aatiecas uz ebay shēmu. Starp IN un barošanu jāuzliek pretestība. Sāc ar 200K un samazini kamēt uz IN kājas ar pieslēgtu MIC būs 1/2 no barošanas.

----------


## Arnolds22

ebay DIY platei uz mic in bez mic ir tikai 0,22v, uz mic out 0,84, nesaprotu, kas tur nav ok.

Pamēģināju uz MB onborad kartes, tur ir 2,2v, pieslēdzot mic ir ļoti klusi, galīgi neder. Pieslēdzu pie usb skaņas kartes, tur izeja 4,28, jau ievērojami labāk, bet vēl gribētos nedaudz skaļāk, bet jautājums, kā vienkārši dabūt, lai uz mic ir kādi 5v, būtu ideāli!

Dīvaini, ka uz zoom h1 uz mic in ieejas ir 2,4v neatkarīgi no ieejas limeņa izvēlētā, ar šo barošanu var iegūt ļoti labu sniegumu, pieregulējot līmeni mic in zoom, barošana nemainās.

----------


## sasasa

Kas tad tur var būt tai ebay platei, ja tur vispār nav pievadīts spriegums ieejai? Tev tak jau rakstīja - uzlodē rezistoru no barošanas uz ieeju!
Un ne jau no sprieguma ir atkarīgs mikrofona jūtīgums. Pa lielam tas vai nu strādā vai nestrādā tikai dinamiskais diapazons mainās. Nu tas tā pa vienkāršo izsakoties. Drīzāk jau izklausās ka tas miķis tev kat kāds neriktīgs. Nav man bijis neviens miķis, kurš nespētu iešūpot priekšpastiprinātāju.
P.S. un vispār būt forši ja tu pateiktu KUR taisies slēgt klāt to mikrofonu? Ja Zoomam, mix pultij vai kompim, tad tur nevajag nekādu priekšpastiprinātāju.

----------


## Arnolds22

Capsulas ir ok, jo zoom h1 pieslēdzot mic in ieejai  ieraksta level kapsulai ir ok, pieslēdzot usb skaņas kartei mic level ir ievērojami zemāks, bet pieslēdzot MB onboard kartei tas ieraksta level ir garām, nelietotajami zems.

Pašam gan to mic nevajag, jo ir gan zoom h1, gan audiotechnica at2020 un uz testu blue yeti.

Doma bija brāļiem sagādāt, jo kaut kas lietojams ir sākot no 50eur(blue snowball ice), bet tas ir tā pasālīti, tāpēc cerēju tām kapsulām kaut kā pacel ieraksta level līdz līmenim kāds ir ar zoom.

Paldies!

----------


## JDat

Arnold! Vaqi nu Tu pats sparoti kā tas viss strādā un pats arī uztaisi, vai arī, nežēlo piķi un samaksā ta, kurš 8 gadus ar to ir nodarbojies dien-dienā un sakārto visas problēmas.

----------


## Isegrim

Autor, vai tu nekādi nespēj saprast, ka tajā 'elektreta' kapsulā ir viens lauktranzistors salāgošanai un ka to noteikti vajag pabarot? No 'zila gaisa' tas nestrādās.

----------


## Arnolds22

To es sapratu, ideāli to parāda šī bilde!



Bet tiklīdz uzlodē kādu nelielu barošanas shēmu un to visu pieslēdz skaņas kartei, nekas vairāk kā trokšņu dūkoņa nav ieejā.

Piemēram šo!
http://www.elfaforums.lv/attachment....9&d=1425712602

----------


## sasasa

Kādu vēl shēmu?? Skaņas kartēm lielāko tiesu JAU IR barošanas spriegums mic ieejā! 
Es tik nesaprotu vienu - ja jau to miķi jāsprauž pie kompja, tad kāpēc nevar nopirkt veikalā pa pāris jevrikiem  gatavu miķi ar visu vadu un nečakaret sev un ctiem smadzenes. Tāpat tas miķis no ebaja ir sū.. un jebkurš Maximas miķis būs tieši tāds pats un varbūt pat labāks. Es vēl saprastu ja tu būt pircis kādu kapsulu ar zemiem trokšņiem vai lineāru līkni, bet šītā uz dullo, pat bez kādiem parametriem.. Nu nafig. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/10X-2-Pin-Rou...item2c7ed881f4

----------


## Arnolds22

Tur jau tā lieta, ka ir arī citi maxima, acme mic un ir slikti, jautājums ir tajā, ka kapsulas spēja ir laba, tikai tas atkarīgs no ārēja faktora, pieslēdzot USb skaāns kartei jau ir labāk, pie zom h1 jau ir, tas ko vēlos, bet kā to pašu rezultātu sasniegt izmantojot onboard PC skaņas karti ?

----------


## sasasa

Vai tu zini ka:
1. PC skaņas kartei var reguēt ieejas jūtību 0-100. Atrast to un visu citu var šeit - Start/mmsys.cpl - Enter. Jebšu rakāties pa ControlPanel un melēt kur skaņa.
2. Daudzām kartēm var ieslēgt boost +20 ... +40 dB. Un tas nozīmē ka vari vēl papildus dabūt 10x-100x spriegumu pie tā paša spiediena. 
3. Ir kartes kam vienu un to pašu ieeju var pārsēgt gan ka mic, gan ka line. Līdz ar to ieejas jūtības ir atšķirīgas atkarība no uzstādījuma un ja tev viņa būs Linew režīmā, tad miķi savu mūžu nedzirdēsi bez priekšpastiprinātāja.
4. Ja ir viena un tā pati vaina ar vairākiem miķiem, tad vaina ir kompī nevis miķī. Un visticamāk, ka ne jau dzelzī, bet gan softā/uzstādījumos un/vai lietotāja līkrocībā.
..un ja reiz tu jau salodēji to priekšpastiprinātāju, tad kur problēma likt to un slēgt pie līnijas ieejas? Vai līnijas ieejai arī jūtība nepietiek?
..un neceri ka ar PC integrēto skaņas karti tev būs tāpat kā ar Zoom. Būs fons un trokšņi un visāda cita figņa, kas Zoomam nav.

----------


## Arnolds22

software līmenī viss jau izmēģināts, ok, sametinās vēl kādas lieats un redzēs!

----------


## JDat

Arnold, un arī vēl daži padomdevēji!

Nesaprotu vienu lietu, kāda suņa pēc jūs bakstaties pa tumsu? Viss taču ir elementāri.

1) Pārbaudam vai PC (whatever kādam aparātam) strādā MIC ieeja. Elementāri. Paņemam un ar pirkstu pieskaramies pie signāla vada. Konstatējam ir/nav signāls. Nav ko te zīlēt ar to ka iekārta A nestrādā ar iekārtu B.
2) Iegaumējiet: Elektreta miķim uz signāla ieejai vienmēr jābūt 1/2 no barošanas. Pilnīgi pie kājas vai tie ir 5V vai 15v (ar 2V būs sliktāk). Uz dažadām skaņas kartēm ir dažāds priegums utt. Arī tas ir elementāri izskaidrojams. Daži mātesplašu ražotāji ieliek HVZ kādu pretestību jau uz mātes plates, lai nobarotu miķi. Katram sava izpratne kādu pretestību ielikt. Pie tam miķu tranzitoriem ir tik liela parametru iekliede, ka nevar piemeklēt univerisālu gadījumu. Te vienkārši vajag saprast kā tas viss strādā un miers. Ja gribās labāk, tad paši pisamies un piemeklējam pretestību konrētam miķim.
Atceramies: ja Mic ieejas pakāpe barojas no +5V, tad uz miķa jābūt 2.5V DC un viss. Respektīvi 1/2 no barošanas.

Par cik arnolds izmanto preamp, tad vajadzētu srādāt metodiski:
1) Pārbaudīt PC MIC ar pliku vadiņu.
2) Sakārtot lai preamp strādā kā plānots. Ja nav zināšanu, tad nav.
2.1) Pamēģinas pieskarties ieejai ar pirkstu. Vai strādā?
2.2) Novelkam sound card oscilloscope stila softu. No skaņas kartes izejas iedodam 1 kHz singālu un preamp ieeju. Skatamies kāda sinusoīda.
2.3) kad Pream sakārtos (barošana utt), tikai tad ķeramies klāt miķim. No sākuma būtu jāzin vai tas ir elketreta miķis vai dinamiskais, un tad, attiecīgi rīkojamies.

Vienkārši kretīniski, kad bakstās bez mazākās sajēgas un raud pēc palīdzības, tad kad negrib domāt.

Viss, JDat ir runājis. Daži apvainosies, daži apelēs pie moderatora, bet... Tie kuri saprot situāciju, dziļdomīgi klusēs un piekritīs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

JDat, paskaidro, lūdzu, tehniski kā dēļ jābūt tieši 1/2 no barošanas? Kas notiks, ja pie 10V barošanas būs 3V uz miķa? Tu visu laiku atkārto, ka vajag, bet nesaki ko tas mainīs.

----------


## JDat

Skaidroju uz pirkstiem:
Svārsoties skaņai (saspiests gaissa/retināts gaiss) membrāna kustās uz "priekšu/atpakaļ".
Iebūvētais tranzistors klusumā ir pusatvēts. Tieši tāpēc tur vislabāk lai ir 1/2 no barošanas.
Atnākot skaņas sablīvējumam tranzistors sāk atvērties un spriegums (sauksim to par izeju) samazinās.
Savukārt atnākot retinājumam tranzistors sāk vērties ciet un spriegums izejā palielinās.
Te pat nav jāiedziļīnās strāvās un oma likumā.
Kas būs ja spriegums būs 10V, bet uz tranzistora būs 3V?
Skaņas sablīvējums raus spriegumu uz leju un noteiktā brīdi (pie noteikta skaļuma/skaņas spiediena), izejā bū 0V, bet...
Ja atnāks skaņas retinājums, tad spriegums augs, augs, augs kamēr sasniegs 10V.
Tikai viena nianse: uz Izejā dabūsim 0V ātrāk ne kā 10V.
Ja paskatās uz sinusoīdu, tad viena puse būs apgriesta. Attiecīgi kropļojums.

Iedzenot miķa tranzistoru pareizā režīmā dabūsim maksimāli lielu skaļumu un mazus kropļojumus.
Viena no pazīmē, bet tikai viena, kad miķis ātri aizrijās vai sāk kropļot, ir tieši tas ka miķa tranzistors nav režīmā un sakropļo vienu pusi no skaņas "vilnīša". Ar ausi to var ļoooti labi dzirdēt.

Vai kādam vajag tehniski pareizāku (ar pareizu terminoloģiju un bildēm) skaidrojumu?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nē, nu to, es, protams, saprotu un ceru, ka arī autors saprot, bet cik tad elektroeta miķa izejā ir derīgā signāla amplitūda? Vai tad tiešām tā sasniedz kaut tuvu tiem piemēra 10V?

----------


## JDat

Kodolskiltava! Man rodas iespaids, ka Jūs zinat daudz vairāk ne kā sakāt.

Tātad. peak-topeak amplitūda var būt pilna VCC sprieguma izmērā. Respektīvi 0-10 V, jeb, ja skatās ac komponenti: +/- 5V peak to peak. Vai būs pilni +/5V, tas atkarīgs no mikrofona jūtības. īstie veči skatās datasheet un visu var izrēķināt bez mērījumiem. Protams +/- nelielas kūdas ietvaros.

Kas attiecas uz pilno barošanu, tad te ir ierobezojumi. Praktiski pētījumi rāda, ka pilnajai barošanai nevajadzētu būt lielākam par 15-20V, tranzistors vairāk neizturēs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Teorētiski jā, bet, nu, vairumam miķu reālos lietošanas apstākļos, kas nav atomsprādziena skaļums vai tad izejas spriegums pārsniedz dažus milivoltus? Attiecīgi, OK, pa lielam peikrītu, ka vajadzētu būt tuvu 1/2 no barošanas bet vai tad +-20% ir kritiski?

----------


## JDat

Paņemam konrētu MIC ar konkrētu jūtību: -35dB (0db=1V@1Pa). Daļa no ķīniešu MIC ir ar tādu pat jūtību.
Paņemam šo tabuliņu talkā:


Un kalkulatoru no šejienes: http://sengpielaudio.com/calculator-transferfactor.htm
Ko mēs redzam?
ierunājot miķī no neliela attāluma (1-2cm) vai "pakasot kapsulu ar pirkstu" SPL bez problēmām sasniedz 120-130 dB. Tas ir gadnrīz 1 volts (0dBu=0.775V). Lūdzu! Ja miķis ir šķibā režīmā, kura rezultātā uz MIC ir VCC vai 0, viss būs pakaļā.

Pie tā visa. Ja signāls netiek pietiekoši daudz pastiprināts (tēmas autora gadījums), eksperimentatoi-radiogubiteļi, sāk darīt kaut ko "skaļāku" un tad parādās kropļojumi. Vārdu sakot līkā sistēmā-līks dinamiskais diapazons. Klusais ir par maz, bet pie skaļajiem ātri aizrijas.

Lai nebūtu jāčakarējas un pa fikso (bet ne lēti) gribās MIC preamp, tad paņemam SSM2019 mikroshēmu, nobarojam ar +/-15V; iedzenam MIC režīmā un būs laime pilnībā jau nu nē, bet bus labi.

Ja nemaldos tad pirms dažiem gadiesm lietotājs sasasa tādu salodēja. Viņš arī varētu padalīties ar savu pieredzi.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

O, paldies, šo to jaunu uzzināju!

----------


## JDat

> O, paldies, šo to jaunu uzzināju!


 Vai varētu palūgt precīzāk kas ir tas jaunais?

Kaut kur noklīda excel tabula, kurā bija līdzīga attachmentam, bet ar daudz plašāku SPL diapazonu.

----------


## sasasa

Man jau likās, ka šo to saprotu, bet tagad redzu ka nē. 
Piem. barojas viss no 9V, miķis pie 130dB dod 1V. Tad sanāk, ka lai nekropļotu, pietiek ar 0, 5V no viena vai otra gala, tas ir apm. 1-8V robežās uz kapsulu, ja ar rezervi. Ok., tranzistors galos laikam nav lineārs, bet nu tik un tā sanāk pieļaujamā sprieguma robežas ir stipri plašas, jo tam ir nereāli ar savu 1V amplitūdu izsist līdz augšējai vai apakšējai robežai. Ko  es te nepareizi prātuļoju? Būšu priecīgs, ja šo arī uz pirkstiem pastāstītu .
P.S. JDat, tev nu gan atmiņa  ::  Jā, salodēju es to ssm2019. Paspēlējos 1 reizi un sapratu, ka man tomēr ērtāka būs barošana ar 1 bateriju. Uzlodēju citu ar vienpolāru barošanu - man toreiz gabarīti un ērtums bija svarīgāki. Priekš viduvēja lietotāja tur uz ausi pat nav atšķirības. Pie kam, ja pareizi atceros, tur simetriska ieeja, ko ar savu kapsulu nespēju pilnvērtīgi izmantot. Vārdu sakot, noliku plauktā, lai gaida labākus laikus, kur to pielietot.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> dod 1V. Tad sanāk, ka lai nekropļotu, pietiek ar 0, 5V no viena vai otra gala,


 Man šķiet, ka esi ko nepareizi sarēķinājis.

----------


## sasasa

Nu kā, 1V ir pilna amplitūda, tad puse, jeb vidus ir 0, 5.  ja bez signāla  būs 0, 5V no gala, tad ar 130dB būs 0-1V apakšgalā vai 8-9V , ja iestādīts augšgals. Ar 0, 5V  rezervi tad 0, 5-1, 5 vai 7, 5-8, 5V . Vai ir kā citādi ?

----------


## JDat

Vispār jau.. Ir sanācis pamācītes no labākajiem: http://www.google.com.ar/patents/US20110228954

Onkas ir dabūjuši 150-155 dB SPL.

Kur morāle? No sākuma jāsakārto iekārtas un tikai pēc tam ir vērts domāt par klusu skaņu ierakstīšanu, nevis otrādi.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Nu kā, 1V ir pilna amplitūda, tad puse, jeb vidus ir 0, 5.  ja bez  signāla  būs 0, 5V no gala, tad ar 130dB būs 0-1V apakšgalā vai 8-9V ,  ja iestādīts augšgals. Ar 0, 5V  rezervi tad 0, 5-1, 5 vai 7, 5-8, 5V .  Vai ir kā citādi ?


 Es ar to 1V saprotu sinusoidāla maiņsprieguma efektīvo vērtību. Un tad tā nesanāk.

----------


## JDat

1V RMS*sqrt(2)=peak vērtība.
peak*2=peak to peak vērtība.
Par cik 1V RMS, tad nu prasās ka BIAS ir vismaz 1.5v. Ar 0.5V Bias mēs tiekam pie max SPL ~124 dB. Maz priekš vocal Mic (kad useris-vulgaris iebļauj miķī testa laikā), pietiekoši priekš putnu čivināšanas, ja neskaita kapsulas trokšņus, kuri ir 20-26 dB(A).

PS: Īsti vīri var dabūt 20V BIAS ekvivalentu (pie 10V) ar 3 papildus laukttranzistoriem (googlējam Feliksa patentus). Fīča tāda ka BIAS vair nav ar pretestību, bet gan ar aktīvo elektroniku, kura šupojas līdzi signālam. Magic!

----------


## Arnolds22

Pa šo laiku esmu ticis pie cita kit - http://www.ebay.com/itm/131160274998...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Solodēju visu, pieslēdzu, rezultāts ir super, pamēģināju izmantot arī ar acme lēto mic un tur arī ieraksta level ir ļoti augsts, rezultāts ir super! Pamērīju patērīņu, tas ir ap 2mA, it kā nav daudz, bet tās 9v baterijas nav lētas, domāju pārlikt uz 9v barošanas bloku, bet tad ir klāt fonam sīkoņas skaņa, šic riebīgi un skaļi, vai ir kādas idejas, kā to varētu apiet ?

Paldies!

----------


## Isegrim

Izpildi barošanu, montāžu un ekranēšanu pareizi, tad nebūs jāsūdzas par fonu u.c. traucējumiem. Pie 2 mA tiešām ir jēga no ķīmiska barošanas avota. Kāpēc jāpērk gatavs 9 V bloks ar mazu ietilpību? Saliec savu bateriju pats no 1,5 V 'alkaline' cellēm. Apniks lietot. Iekš 'Argus' utml. dabūjamas "gultiņas" priekš AA ceļļu virknēšanas. 
Ierīce darbosies arī pie mazāka sprieguma, tāpēc var brūķēt lādējamas baterijas, piem., NiCd (sekojot izlādei).

----------


## sasasa

> Solodēju visu, pieslēdzu, rezultāts ir super...


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/131160274998...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Condenser Microphone Kit with Pre-Amp [ *Assembled  version* ] 9VDC [FA648] 

ko gan tu tur lodēji jau salodētam kitam?  ::  
Es jau esmu slinks bez gala, bet izskatās ka kāds ir vēl slinkāks par mani.

----------


## Arnolds22

man gan atnāca kā pirmais, izjauktā veidā, lab ne par to, tad viens variants pāriet uz lētāku bateriju veidu, nesaprotu kur problēma, jo tiklīdz pieslēdzu jebkādu citu barošanas avotu, kas ir no 220v, tā ir sīkoņa, kā no tās tikt vaļā ?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Problēma ir pastiprinātāja konstrukcijā uz viena tranzistora, kas daļu barošanas traucējumu maiņsprieguma komponentes padod pašā shēmā. Viens variants ir shēmu ļoti sargāt no šiem traucējumiem ar barošanas filtru, bet laikam jau vienkāršāk ir vnk izmantot bačenes kā jau Isegrim teica.

----------


## sasasa

Tagad taču visādus LiPo, NiMh pakaļ sviež gandrīz par velti. Ko tur vel domāt - slēdz klāt aķi un lieta darīta.

----------

